# NGD: Jackson Custom Shop 7 String



## bulb (Jul 22, 2013)

The wonderful guys at Jackson surprised me with this guitar yesterday! They brought it to me at the Santa Ana stop on Summer Slaughter so that I could use it for the rest of the tour and my god, it is just something else.

I basically told them what I would like out of a guitar, and they put this together for me. Specs are:

Basswood body 
Bolt-on 26.5" maple neck (I wanted to try out a longer scale to see how I get along with it!)
Ebony fretboard with 20" radius 
OFR7 Bridge with Tremol-no 
BKP Pickups 
EVH Style Truss Rod Adjustment
Hipshot locking tuners 
5 way mega switch 
Vol/tone knob with tone bypass option on tone knob 
Dunlop Dual Design Strap Locks
Finished in BMW Blue (Laguna Seca Blue)

Pics:


















































The guitar came out absolutely killer, I actually decided to just go and play it yesterday at the show, and at least in my in-ears it just sounded so killer. There is something about basswood that just yields such good resonance and attack when paired with a bolt-on maple neck. Also it is blue so it wins.


----------



## Bouillestfu (Jul 22, 2013)

Holy... Even if Jesus ended up being a Jedi and rode on the back of a T-Rex wielding laser guns while ....ing bitches, I would not be distracted from this guitar.


----------



## a curry (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jul 22, 2013)

DAYUM!
Looks super sick. Nice blue too


----------



## mcd (Jul 22, 2013)

hey


that's blue!

Happy NGD

Is this a Haiku?


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Jul 22, 2013)

That fret access is...very accessible.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 22, 2013)

Damn Misha, I'm gonna find you and I'm gonna get you! Stop holding up us lowly paying slob's custom orders!! 

Joking aside, I had to do a double take... you've not tried longer scales? You of all people that have gone through a bazillion different guitars/brands? Oh, and congrats on the new Jackson! 


Rev.


----------



## ThatBeardGuy (Jul 22, 2013)

Happy NGD Misha, I love the colour of it also the beveling on the inside of the lower horn looks awesome


----------



## Lagtastic (Jul 22, 2013)

Loving the rear carve on that lower horn. Comfy.


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 22, 2013)

Love the horn sculpts and color. Congrats!

"Gets Customshop Jackson, lays it on pavement for pics"


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (Jul 22, 2013)

Congrats dude. Lookin fine!


----------



## Black Mamba (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 22, 2013)

Such a killer guitar! Love the blue!


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 22, 2013)

This one has a few really nice touches to it. I like the binding, luminlay side dots, frets, ebony, 20", truss adjustment, cutaways, inlays on the side bass side and treble side in the higher register. Yeah, that guitar is straight up sick!

Please report back on your personal experience touring with the longer scale. I find that longer scale somehow always just sounds less muddy and is generally better heard in the room, but shorter scale is naturally more fast.


----------



## mike90t09 (Jul 22, 2013)

Love the color a lot.


----------



## TheFashel12 (Jul 22, 2013)

At first glance the body looked llike an RGA , but man it is AWESOME !


----------



## HanShock (Jul 22, 2013)

Killer!!


----------



## Taylord (Jul 22, 2013)

It's weird that after Misha started working with Jackson, they started putting out the newer dinky 7s and the b7/8 which are similar but have kind of weird shapes and design as apposed to doing something more standard looking like this, which might appeal to more people.


----------



## Metal-Box (Jul 22, 2013)

Awesome guitar


----------



## Erockomania (Jul 22, 2013)

sorta reminds me of a Daemoness body. Super nice and understated appearance. The horn cuts look really fricken cool.

Is that a new Jackson body style?? It's seriously one of the coolest super strat bodies I've seen. Love all the contours and cuts!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 22, 2013)

The cutaway on the lower horn is pretty deep, looks good!!! 

I like this much better than your last two customs from Jackson. Hope it treats you well on the road  


I am assuming that this is a custom body shape? Never seen it before


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 22, 2013)

The scoop on that lower horn is maybe the best thing I have ever seen


----------



## Jlang (Jul 22, 2013)

I envy you...


----------



## rg401 (Jul 23, 2013)

Awesome guitar misha! love it !


----------



## mcsalty (Jul 23, 2013)

holy shit that body shape...


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jul 23, 2013)

what do they call that body shape and horn cuts? is that an available custom shop option?


----------



## LetsMosey (Jul 23, 2013)

Holy shit! Congrats Misha - Jackson did an amazing job! Absolutely breathtaking. And asking them to do the EBMM truss rod adjustment location was a very SMART move! Amazing all-around.


----------



## donray1527 (Jul 23, 2013)

Damn that's hot. Wish you had this at the Louisville show last week. I'd love to have seen it in person.


----------



## Given To Fly (Jul 23, 2013)

Was the asphalt the only place to lay it down for pics? 

What sounded good to your ears in the past has been responsible for spawning half of the SSO members so I'm sure this guitar sounds awesome to most peoples ears!


----------



## donray1527 (Jul 23, 2013)

Also misha, I thought it was hilarious that you were in that metal heros iPhone game shooting blue lasers.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 23, 2013)

Given To Fly said:


> Was the asphalt the only place to lay it down for pics?



its not directly on the asphalt, who would be out of their mind enough to do that?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 23, 2013)

ITT: bulb successfully gets Jackson to build him an Ibanez. 


Seriously, that guitar is great. Nice one!


----------



## mniel8195 (Jul 23, 2013)

i would love to hear the difference the scale makes compared to your other jackson or 25.5 guitar. Do you spec the floyd because it pares well with the 20" radius or do you prefer the sound?


----------



## reidartuv (Jul 23, 2013)

Sweet! HNGD


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jul 23, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ITT: bulb successfully gets Jackson to build him an Ibanez.
> 
> 
> Seriously, that guitar is great. Nice one!


Exactly what i was thinking. 

Still very sexy though. Happy ngd misha. \m/


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 23, 2013)

My God, am I the only one thinking that a version of this as a USA Select model would be AWESOME??!?!

Congrats Misha! Ask them to make a production version of it, I would buy it in a heart beat.


----------



## s4tch (Jul 23, 2013)

Make it a sig.


----------



## Felvin (Jul 23, 2013)

From now on basswood is considered sexy on this forum.


----------



## Rhoadkiller (Jul 23, 2013)

first day purchase if this was available that looks ....ing amazing seriously. WTF JACKSON STOP DOING THIS TO US !!! THIS is exactly what they should be putting out for the public!


----------



## Malkav (Jul 23, 2013)

Basswood has always been and will always be awesome...

5 way mega selectors on always kick ass...

Seriously that neck heel is the most unexpected and awesome part of this equation, lets hope that this makes it onto more of their production instruments cause the block heel really isn't fun to get along with...


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Jul 23, 2013)

Amazing! The body shape is just perfect! HNGD Mr. Bulb!


----------



## Tranquilliser (Jul 23, 2013)

sig pls


----------



## vilk (Jul 23, 2013)

those are my favorite inlays from jackson


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 23, 2013)

Love that blue!! Congrats, man!!


----------



## wilch (Jul 23, 2013)

I really like the shape.


----------



## Adrian-XI (Jul 23, 2013)

A clean, no-bullshit, killer looking guitar. Love it.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 23, 2013)

Bolt-on, would not bang.























/IkidIkidpleasedon'tshootnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jul 23, 2013)

The British contingent of Jackson whores hereby endorse this NGD!


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Jul 23, 2013)

Awesome!! The EBMM truss rod is definitely a huge win . Really awesome guitar! Now make a signature with Jackson  !


----------



## elrrek (Jul 23, 2013)

Offfttttt. Amazing looking guitar.
How much of this guitar, especially the heel, would make it into production axes?
Is a certain other company not going to get pissed about that?
Actually, there are other firms doing an "AANJ" so as long as Fend-son/Jack-der don't call it an "AANJ" maybe they would get away with it.

Mexbuilt-maple-fingerboard-Misha-custom-neck-joint-DK2MHT PLEASE!


----------



## Syriel (Jul 23, 2013)

Win. Looks really sleek and sexy. 100% want.

Is it just me or does it really look like an RGA?


----------



## guiurso (Jul 23, 2013)

Seriously awesome guitar Bulb, HNGD!!


----------



## c0n0r (Jul 23, 2013)

wow! Lovely guitar! Congrats!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 23, 2013)

Sleek and elegant for sure - lovely axe!


----------



## jahosy (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice! Would be nice-er if they did a reverse headstock


----------



## HurrDurr (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh man, the amount of win in this piece of wood... HNGD Misha. I'm sure you were beyond careful when placing that thing on the ground, or at least I'd like to hope you were 


So Jackson directly sent it to you to play with for the rest of the tour? I bet thousands of fans at all the venues on this tour are gonna gawk at something like that and immediately start praying to the powers that be for a chance to own one. Funny, I find the options on this guitar nice, simple, and furthermore quite *tame* for a Jackson Masterbuilt/CS. Am I the only one here who definitely smells something *awesome* here brewing behind the scenes?


----------



## Hendog (Jul 23, 2013)

thing is awesome!

I love the side markers and the contour of the body where it meets the back of the neck.

killer!


----------



## jeleopard (Jul 23, 2013)

Curious; why a Floyd if you block it? Do you just like the feel or is their another reason?


----------



## Syriel (Jul 23, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> Curious; why a Floyd if you block it? Do you just like the feel or is their another reason?



Misha mentioned before that he just likes the feel of the Floyd, as well as it's tuning stability over non-locking bridges.


----------



## Malkav (Jul 23, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> Curious; why a Floyd if you block it? Do you just like the feel or is their another reason?


 
Locking it down and having fine tuners are the two main reasons I would bet.

Nothing better than having the confidence of knowing you are completely in tune no matter how much of a thrashing you give the thing while playing live 

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## jeleopard (Jul 23, 2013)

Ah. Haven't even thought of the locking aspect. Duh.


----------



## DaPsyCho (Jul 23, 2013)

How exactly is 26.5" on a 7 string a "longer" scale? Thats more or less the standard for 7s, especially Jacksons, the SLATXMG3-7 all have 26.5", and so does nearly all Schecter's. although previously all 7s were 25.5, and such are todays LTDs.

Didn't Misha Mansoor play 27" 7 strings? Like Tosin does? I don't get why Misha/Bulb considers this 26.5" to be different.

regardless, i think its the best for 7 strings, and it works quite well, because 27" make the tension on the 1st and 2nd strings too much, as well as limit floyd usability, but on a 26.5 the high E is still very playable and works with a whammy, but i can still have my lower string feel perfect tuned to C.


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 23, 2013)

Misha has stated before that he preferred 25.5" scale on his 7 strings. Don't quite remember why, but he has stated that in the past.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jul 23, 2013)

That lower horn! Just awesome!


----------



## fortisursus (Jul 23, 2013)

Jackson should use this style of truss rod adjustment more often.


----------



## Given To Fly (Jul 23, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> its not directly on the asphalt, who would be out of their mind enough to do that?



SSO members selling their guitars in the classifieds. 

What is it laying on then? Because that's impressive!


----------



## JoeChugs (Jul 23, 2013)

If there was ever going to be a Jackson Misha Mansoor Signature, this would have to be it


----------



## sakeido (Jul 23, 2013)

a Jackson RG

cool, I guess?


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 23, 2013)

Another blue guitar is another blue guitar haha. I've always wanted a Jackson. Does guitar center carry Jackson guitars?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 23, 2013)

Malkav said:


> Basswood has always been and will always be awesome...



Exactly, people go on and on about their custom guitar specs, "must be through neck, must not be basswood etc" - basswood with a bolt on maple neck has always sounded good enough for Steve Vai, I certainly had no complaints about the tone on Passion and Warfare!

Nice guitar Bulb, the most impressive thing to me is the colour match, that really does look like BMW's Laguna Seca Blue. Which as an interesting factoid, is one of the rarest colours to find an E46 M3 in, in the European market at least. Second only to Dakar Yellow I think.


----------



## FunnelWeaver (Jul 23, 2013)

Woooooow.

That's effing beautiful, man.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 23, 2013)

Not as nice as the sparkly one, but it's still a Jackson CS so I have to call it amazing.


----------



## lawizeg (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow. Want.


----------



## mnemonic (Jul 23, 2013)

i like how you experiment with scale lengths... on a custom shop guitar haha. Looks very clean and understated, I like it!

Did you not get on with the evertune bridge on that mayones? Based on how everyone seems to rave about them, I figured you'd have it on everything from now on.


----------



## bulb (Jul 23, 2013)

Sorry guys, haven't had the best internet access lately so ill address these all as best as I can!



Rev2010 said:


> Damn Misha, I'm gonna find you and I'm gonna get you! Stop holding up us lowly paying slob's custom orders!!
> 
> Joking aside, I had to do a double take... you've not tried longer scales? You of all people that have gone through a bazillion different guitars/brands? Oh, and congrats on the new Jackson!
> 
> ...



I have tried longer scales, but my live guitars have usually been 25.5 as I prefer the sound of the higher strings on a shorter scale as well as the way bends/vibrato feel. However with this guitar I think 26.5 is a great option as well, I don't know if I would stick to one over the other just 
yet, so it's nice to have guitars with both scale lengths out on tour with me!




Erockomania said:


> sorta reminds me of a Daemoness body. Super nice and understated appearance. The horn cuts look really fricken cool.
> 
> Is that a new Jackson body style?? It's seriously one of the coolest super strat bodies I've seen. Love all the contours and cuts!



Jackson's masterbuilding custom shop can make any shape you ask for. With that in mind perhaps I was a bit tame in asking for what I wanted, but I was after something that looked like a Soloist on the bottom/hips with Daemoness styled pointy horns and a fully radiused arched top with no flat spots on it haha. I love what they did with it!



LetsMosey said:


> Holy shit! Congrats Misha - Jackson did an amazing job! Absolutely breathtaking. And asking them to do the EBMM truss rod adjustment location was a very SMART move! Amazing all-around.



All guitars should have the truss rod adjustment located there haha. It's convenient and easy to adjust, and no need for a truss rod cover (which I usually leave off anyways, and therefore looks lame.)



jeleopard said:


> Curious; why a Floyd if you block it? Do you just like the feel or is their another reason?



I like the idea of a hardtail with fine tuners, so a Floyd with a tremol-no is the best thing ever and is obviously very versatile. I was going to block this one, but having tried it live in fully floating mode I found it stays in tune better than my hardtails with locking tuners, so I might just leave it floating for now haha.



mnemonic said:


> i like how you experiment with scale lengths... on a custom shop guitar haha. Looks very clean and understated, I like it!
> 
> Did you not get on with the evertune bridge on that mayones? Based on how everyone seems to rave about them, I figured you'd have it on everything from now on.



Oh I love the evertune bridge but mainly for recording, I still need to roadtest that bridge a bit more!



Esp Griffyn said:


> Exactly, people go on and on about their custom guitar specs, "must be through neck, must not be basswood etc" - basswood with a bolt on maple neck has always sounded good enough for Steve Vai, I certainly had no complaints about the tone on Passion and Warfare!
> 
> Nice guitar Bulb, the most impressive thing to me is the colour match, that really does look like BMW's Laguna Seca Blue. Which as an interesting factoid, is one of the rarest colours to find an E46 M3 in, in the European market at least. Second only to Dakar Yellow I think.



Good basswood is just incredibly well balanced. I have enough guitars with enough combinations of wood to where I have found that Basswood with a Bolt-on maple neck just consistently yields an awesome guitar with tons of resonance, sustain and attack. Win!


----------



## absolutorigin (Jul 23, 2013)

Love that Jackson! I like that the pickups are direct mount. Looks good.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 23, 2013)

@Misha and Mnemonic - I actually also went with the 26.5" scale length for my custom Jackson Kelly 7-string that I'm in 17 months waiting already. I had been using a 26.5" Schecter BlackJack C7 for years and loved the scale since I tune down to A standard on my 7's. Currently I have the Slatxmg3-7 which is also 26.5" so I really love that scale on 7's. For 6's my scale preference is 25.5" and for 8 string 27". For the 8-string 27" just gives a bit of a clearer sound that balances out the very low tuning.


Rev.


----------



## Lillub85 (Jul 24, 2013)

If Jackson made that a standard body shape


----------



## KultureDekay (Jul 24, 2013)

This one is my fav out of your Jackson's collection! Good move on the 26.5 scale too!


----------



## Mklane (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 24, 2013)

bulb said:


> I was going to block this one, but having tried it live in fully floating mode I found it stays in tune better than my hardtails with locking tuners, so I might just leave it floating for now haha.


 
Exactly! I've never had a problem with an OFR staying in tune, if it's setup right.

Sure, they can be a little intimidating at first, but once you figure it out, you reap the benefits!


----------



## PetrucciVai (Jul 25, 2013)

thats a tasty looking blue man, congrats


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 25, 2013)

So Sweet


----------



## bulb (Jul 25, 2013)

MetalDaze said:


> Exactly! I've never had a problem with an OFR staying in tune, if it's setup right.
> 
> Sure, they can be a little intimidating at first, but once you figure it out, you reap the benefits!



Blocked it down today and it was just as stable, OFR7 FTW!!


----------



## Tjore (Jul 25, 2013)

I hate u Misha :'(
I luv u tho <3
but i hat u ='{
bt i lv u <2


----------



## MetalHeadMat (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow... Beauty to match play ability I assume... Incredible.


----------



## Mr Richard (Jul 25, 2013)

Man, you make the best guitar porn.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 25, 2013)

Seeing it laying on asphalt kinda hurt a little bit...


----------



## bulb (Jul 25, 2013)

Why?


----------



## Trance7s (Jul 25, 2013)

Sweet guitar...


----------



## mnemonic (Jul 25, 2013)

I know guitars on asphalt usually scares people, but having taken pictures of guitars on asphalt and concrete before, as long as you're careful setting it down, it will be fine. Guitar finishes are pretty tough these days.


----------



## Erazoender (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice RGD refinish Misha 

That looks absolutely killer, I love blue guitars and that's a very streamlined guitar body. 10/10 would bang. HNGD


----------



## bulb (Jul 25, 2013)

mnemonic said:


> I know guitars on asphalt usually scares people, but having taken pictures of guitars on asphalt and concrete before, as long as you're careful setting it down, it will be fine. Guitar finishes are pretty tough these days.



I have noticed more than a few people taking issue with the fact that the guitar was on the asphalt. 
I didn't grate it against the road haha, I set it down very carefully.

I am on tour, and the lighting was nicely diffused outside thanks to it being overcast, so I work with what I got, trust me the finish is still pristine.

Additionally, the pics of it on it's front were after it was set on the back, so you can look for scratches if you want, but you won't find any haha.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 25, 2013)

mnemonic said:


> I know guitars on asphalt usually scares people, but having taken pictures of guitars on asphalt and concrete before, as long as you're careful setting it down, it will be fine. Guitar finishes are pretty tough these days.



Sure the finish can probably handle being laid gently on concrete without damage. However, this is all a matter of perspective. Clearly Misha is a Jackson endorser but the others posting are not. If _you_ paid over $4000 out of pocket for a custom Jackson would _you_ lay it on concrete?  


Rev.


----------



## Nikea Tiber (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you for posting pics of this, I've been really curious to see what the Jackson custom shop is turning out these days and your new axe doesn't disappoint.

I love how the guitar has 3 lock points on the strings, they won't even change tension/tuning between the nut and tuning post. It looks like your 7/6 nut lock is out of alignment, btw.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 25, 2013)

Nikea Tiber said:


> I've been really curious to see what the Jackson custom shop is turning out these days and your new axe doesn't disappoint



Jackson CS has pretty much always been amazing, unless there was some time I'm unaware of where quality tanked. Though I do recall some saying quality slipped a bit immediately following Fender's acquisition. The problem isn't the quality though, it's the wait time. Currently at 2+ years wait time. I'm at month 17. I'm sure I will be head over heels when I get my 7-string Kelly and a custom Jackson is something I've wanted for the past 20 years which is why I went for it finally. But would I ever order again with the 2+ year wait? Nope, no way.


Rev.


----------



## Metal Mortician (Jul 25, 2013)

Dang! 2+ years wait-time! If it's what you want, then it's totally worth it but I'm just trying to fathom how much my musical tastes can change in 2 years. 

On a side note, I did see an 8 string warrior being made when I was touring the Fender CS. They do some quality work over there.


----------



## bulb (Jul 25, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> If _you_ paid over $4000 out of pocket for a custom Jackson would _you_ lay it on concrete?
> 
> 
> Rev.



If you lay it carefully it will make absolutely no difference, so yes.


----------



## chasingtheclown (Jul 25, 2013)

+1


----------



## Nikea Tiber (Jul 26, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> Jackson CS has pretty much always been amazing, unless there was some time I'm unaware of where quality tanked. Though I do recall some saying quality slipped a bit immediately following Fender's acquisition. The problem isn't the quality though, it's the wait time. Currently at 2+ years wait time. I'm at month 17. I'm sure I will be head over heels when I get my 7-string Kelly and a custom Jackson is something I've wanted for the past 20 years which is why I went for it finally. But would I ever order again with the 2+ year wait? Nope, no way.
> 
> 
> Rev.



That is a very good figure to know. All of the jackson custom shop guitars I've ever checked out in person have been very well worn, so I'm thankful to see high quality pictures of one mint, and the laguna seca blue from the e46 is a great color choice, in a way almost a recasting of the classic fender lake placid blue. I'm excited to see your kelly when its done, classic reverse headstock?  I'm still not sold on the 4+3 heastock design, though.


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Jul 26, 2013)

Congrats Misha, looks amazing...that body shape and finish are beautiful! If I make it to the NYC stop of the summer slaughter tour i hope to see it on stage!


----------



## Matthew (Jul 26, 2013)

OFR, 4+3 headstock, off set inlays, sex blue... ladies and gentlemen, we have a winner.

Also, +1 on the body shape. I'm not the biggest super strat fan, but Jackson pulls it off with class.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 26, 2013)

Nikea Tiber said:


> I'm excited to see your kelly when its done, classic reverse headstock?  I'm still not sold on the 4+3 heastock design, though.



No, I went with the AT1 reverse Broderick style:







but it's a spalted maple (flat top) and headstock with black body/neck/headstock binding. I actually love that headstock. When you get to 7-strings I still personally feel the Jackson inline gets too huge looking. Plus, even though not an issue with a locking trem I still don't care for when the strings are pulled off to the sides of the nut.


Rev.


----------



## Devotee (Jul 26, 2013)

That's one sexy axe. What's the advantage of having the trussrod adjustment at the heel instead of the nut?


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Jul 26, 2013)

Devotee said:


> That's one sexy axe. What's the advantage of having the trussrod adjustment at the heel instead of the nut?



Pretty sure its ease of access. Nothing more than that.


----------



## bulb (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah it's extremely convenient!


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 26, 2013)

I hate removing a cover and locating the right size tool, worrying about ruining the wood in the adjustment process and when removing the tool, then putting the cover back on. 

That's exactly where all truss rod adjustments should be!


----------



## GlxyDs (Jul 26, 2013)

My god, this is sexy.


----------



## Leveebreaks (Jul 26, 2013)

Meh, it's not a patch on my DR7 

Joking aside, that is one beautiful looking guitar. Happy NGD day Misha \m/


----------



## Nikea Tiber (Jul 27, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> No, I went with the AT1 reverse Broderick style:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Despite the headstock, a spalted maple kelly 7 is going to be a gorgeous guitar, I'm gonna go over to fender on monday and bug them for you.


----------



## slapnutz (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice Misha! High end Jackson with Direct mount pups.... its like getting Ibanez to do a reverse headstock... all via the custom shop. <sigh>

Your collection of gears reminds me of the Hotdog vendor that follows Homer Simpson around. I'm convinced you'll end up putting half these builders kids through college.

Btw, with your experience dealing with JCS, they are protective about certain things that they wont do dude to conflicting the brand or is it anything goes?


----------



## heregoesnothing (Jul 27, 2013)

Tone knob & 5-way switch


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## bulb (Jul 27, 2013)

slapnutz said:


> Nice Misha! High end Jackson with Direct mount pups.... its like getting Ibanez to do a reverse headstock... all via the custom shop. <sigh>
> 
> Your collection of gears reminds me of the Hotdog vendor that follows Homer Simpson around. I'm convinced you'll end up putting half these builders kids through college.
> 
> Btw, with your experience dealing with JCS, they are protective about certain things that they wont do dude to conflicting the brand or is it anything goes?



I would argue that Jackson Custom Shop may be one of the few "true" custom shops out there, they don't make you order from a set menu of features and shapes, you tell them what you want and they figure it out with you. Very refreshing, especially after seeing how limiting some other big brands custom shops can be.


----------



## bulb (Jul 27, 2013)

heregoesnothing said:


> Tone knob & 5-way switch



This way I can have the versatility for the studio, but live I just leave the tone knob at its notch where the pot is bypassed!


----------



## dean_fry (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm sooo in love with that headstock!!!


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 27, 2013)

bulb said:


> I would argue that Jackson Custom Shop may be one of the few "true" custom shops out there, they don't make you order from a set menu of features and shapes, you tell them what you want and they figure it out with you. Very refreshing, especially after seeing how limiting some other big brands custom shops can be.



With all due respect Misha, that's because your an endorser. I'd hesitate to compare them to a "true" custom shop as there is a lot of shit they simply won't do. I asked them for a walnut burl top and they refused to do it, I had to stick to their custom sheet options. Ask them for a warlock shape and I can guarantee they will refuse. They were willing to do my 26.5" scale length but they now have production models with that scale which is why they probably didn't push me to 27". I'd be curious to see their response to a request for a 28" scale length or a custom headstock shape or a 9 string or a.... you get the point. RAN is a true custom shop in that Dariusz will do whatever the hell you want. Jackson doesn't give regular customers anywhere near as many options. Sure an endorser has more sway but that does little for the rest of us. 


Rev.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jul 27, 2013)

Do I spot a trans twin?


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jul 28, 2013)

Got to see misha play this last night. Looked so badass! All it needed was to be was sparkly!


----------



## bulb (Jul 28, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> With all due respect Misha, that's because your an endorser. I'd hesitate to compare them to a "true" custom shop as there is a lot of shit they simply won't do. I asked them for a walnut burl top and they refused to do it, I had to stick to their custom sheet options. Ask them for a warlock shape and I can guarantee they will refuse. They were willing to do my 26.5" scale length but they now have production models with that scale which is why they probably didn't push me to 27". I'd be curious to see their response to a request for a 28" scale length or a custom headstock shape or a 9 string or a.... you get the point. RAN is a true custom shop in that Dariusz will do whatever the hell you want. Jackson doesn't give regular customers anywhere near as many options. Sure an endorser has more sway but that does little for the rest of us.
> 
> 
> Rev.



Actually, the Masterbuilt Custom Shop will do literally anything, you will have to pay accordingly (which really depends on what you are after).


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jul 28, 2013)

Not to mention Misha's not an endorser, last I checked. Not endorsed by any guitar companies, so he can play whatever the hell he wants.


----------



## Addison90 (Jul 28, 2013)

The body shape reminds me of an RGA... this is how Jackson should be doing the Chris Broderick's signature...


----------



## Santuzzo (Jul 28, 2013)

Congrats, sir, that looks very, very nice!!!


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 28, 2013)

Zeno said:


> Not to mention Misha's not an endorser, last I checked. Not endorsed by any guitar companies, so he can play whatever the hell he wants.



He's listed as an artist on the Jackson website, said in an interview he endorses several guitar manufacturers but keeps it non-exclusive, and there's even a Jackson give away with his cartoon caricature on it. Links below. He is a Jackson endorser and has not said any differently. Jackson went out to him to bring him the guitar. What company does that for a non-endorser?

Jackson® Artists: Misha Mansoor / Periphery

Eternal Descent Guitar Giveaway

INTERVIEW: Periphery&#8217;s Misha Mansoor | I Heart Guitar

From the above interview link:

"I play a lot of guitars. I&#8217;m endorsed with several companies but I decided to do non-exclusive endorsements only because I&#8217;m a gear nerd and I love so many guitar brands that it would just kill me to have to tie myself down to just one."


Rev.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Aug 7, 2013)

So which BKP's are in this beauty? Aftermaths, or did you go with Vintage Hot again (I seem to recall a build you had with an Abraxas/Emerald set)?


----------



## BradleyWilloughby (Aug 9, 2013)

We'll get a really cool, really cheap Misha Mansoor signature model someday. Someday...


----------



## Eclipse (Aug 10, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> He's listed as an artist on the Jackson website, said in an interview he endorses several guitar manufacturers but keeps it non-exclusive, and there's even a Jackson give away with his cartoon caricature on it. Links below. He is a Jackson endorser and has not said any differently. Jackson went out to him to bring him the guitar. What company does that for a non-endorser?
> 
> Eternal Descent Guitar Giveaway
> 
> Rev.



When was that guitar given away? Who won?


----------



## ratm2020 (Aug 10, 2013)

Looks as though the giveaway is still open, I was just able to sign up for it..


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 12, 2013)

tristanroyster said:


> When was that guitar given away? Who won?



"3. DURATION. The Promotion begins on July 15, 2013 at 12:00:01 AM PST (8:00:01 AM GMT) and ends on August 21 at 11:59:59 PM PST (7:59:59 AM GMT) (Term)."

and

"8. WINNER SELECTION. One grand-prize winner will be randomly selected by Sponsor from all eligible entries on or before August 28, 2013 (Drawing) to receive the grand prize. The Drawing will be held at Jacksons office in Scottsdale, Arizona."

You can see all the info reading the terms and conditions at that linked site.


Rev.


----------



## bulb (Aug 27, 2013)

Blues Brothers


----------



## JustMac (Aug 27, 2013)

bulb said:


> Blues Brothers
> *mod edit: please don't quote pics on the same page*



Are they stock p'ups you've got in em?


----------



## Lifestalker (Aug 27, 2013)

Great color!


----------



## larry (Aug 27, 2013)

i take it the one on the right is aykroyd?


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Aug 27, 2013)

are they both....yours?


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 27, 2013)

bulb said:


> Blues Brothers



Those look amazing, especially the quilt. Congrats Misha.


----------



## Dropsonic (Aug 27, 2013)

bulb said:


> Blues Brothers



Haven't seen the one on the left before. Looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 27, 2013)

If they don't turn these into a production model I will be very disappointed.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 27, 2013)

The one on the left is one of the most beautiful guitars I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Aug 27, 2013)

I was seriously worried you were gonna mess up the quilt one when you were stage diving at Seattle last week. The dudes there were not the best at catching stage divers.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Aug 27, 2013)

Holy shit, that Jackson looks crazy good. Makes me super damn jealous, especially that awesome blue color.

And just how many facking blueburst guitars can you get until you're blue in the face, Misha?


----------



## bulb (Aug 27, 2013)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I was seriously worried you were gonna mess up the quilt one when you were stage diving at Seattle last week. The dudes there were not the best at catching stage divers.



Haha that guitar is so damn solid, if i hit the floor with it, it would probably still be in tune!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 27, 2013)

One on the left is hawt!


----------



## Dooky (Aug 27, 2013)

Pure perfection! 
That guitar would have to be in my top 5 best guitars I have ever seen. Love all the specs, body shape, headstock shape, colour... just epic.


----------



## madloff (Aug 27, 2013)

bulb said:


> Blues Brothers



The one on the left is possibly the most beautiful guitar I've ever seen. Congrats!


----------



## Mklane (Aug 27, 2013)

Love 'em both but that quilt is AWESOME!


----------



## Nag (Mar 2, 2014)

such bump
very necro
wow


----------



## Techdeath (Mar 3, 2014)

Stellar axe misha!


----------



## HaloHat (Mar 3, 2014)

Left guitar by a mile. Did right guitar get the headstock boinked?

Love the Jackson/Fender CS but there is completely no way I would ever wait two years for a build from anyone. Take enough guitars apart and they are just wood and metal. The way they are put together is the difference sure, but 1.5 - 2 years, sorry NFW.

Funny a beautiful blue is named after a Dry Lagoon, whats up with dat lol.

Awesome guitars Mr Misha. Will always like your music better though ha. It would be funny to have a CS Fender built and have them put a Squire label on the headstock haha. Like a VW pulling up to the light with a Porsche twin turbo engine.


----------



## Boogyman69 (Mar 3, 2014)

Best 7 string Jackson I've seen so far and I much prefer this shape to the broderick one, also the headstock is killer!


----------



## Letuchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Congrats, awesome looking! Pics are usable for wallpapers!


----------



## jbailes (Oct 12, 2014)

I'll bet that neck plays like warm butter


----------

